# The Relationship Between Diet And 'Depersonalization'?



## Cally-Man

Today has been a massive revelation for me. Not only have I discovered that my condition is quite common and there are other people out there like me, but also that in some cases (or maybe all?) the cause of 'Depersonalization' and 'Derealization' *may *be certain *FOODS* or the chemicals in *TAP WATER* that our bodies are sensitive to (after reading a food intolerance website that I'm about to show you). I don't know if this is new information (couldn't find anything about it using the search function). This makes sense to me, because when I first decided to become a body-builder, and change my diet by eating healthy foods and drinking lots of water (I used to be very unhealthy in every sense, and constantly tormented in school), the following symptoms *arose shortly after*:


- The feeling of being *detached from reality*: the environment around me feels unstable (as if it's not physically there), and I feel like I'm floating in an eternal ether of consciousness. Time does not exist; I am always 'here' in the present, and every moment feels like I've just been born. I have no ego (only which is there by past habit), and I feel that I have 'merged' with the Universe and all of it's inhabitants. I constantly feel like an 'observer' in all situations, especially when I'm talking to people; it's as if I'm watching myself from outside my body, talking to the other person. It feels like I'm in a dream. (However, this sensation has had many positive consequences, such as helping me to discover what the Universe really is, and my relation to other people. I no longer fear death, because I know that I am you, and you are me.)

- Inability to focus; I go into this 'zoned-out' state, which is comparable to being immersed in fog. I feel unmotivated, without desire and any drive to move forward in my life, and lose 'sight' of what I had my eyes set on. This has had massive effects on my school life, and I've had to drop out because I couldn't get that 'coherent' feeling in what I was studying. Everything I experienced around me was 'surreal', with a lack of coherence, in a dream-like world.

- Intense burning sensation from within my body; as if someone's sticking' needles through my skin... from the inside.

- A constant high-pitched ringing from within my mind

- The experience of 'd?j? vu' frequently

- When closing my eyes to sleep, sudden 'bolts' flash through my mind, lighting my vision up (even with my eyes closed), while making loud zapping sounds.

... And some other symptoms as shown in the following thread: 'Relate to these symptoms?'

NOTE: I have not taken ANY drugs in my life (drugs are sometimes said to be the cause)

Now, what's really interesting, is this website- with the following information (and as I'll show you later, their 'Symptoms' page):



[URL=http://www.foodcanmakeyouill.co.uk/index.htm]Foods Can Make You Ill[/URL] said:


> *You are unique*
> There has arisen an assumption that because we are all human beings our nutrition needs must be the same. Although we do all need the essential nutrients to survive, the amounts we need and the way we use them differs considerably. This is called 'biochemical individuality'.
> 
> As your biochemistry is different from mine and mine is different from yours we will each be able to tolerate different foods. Whereas you may need lots of B vitamins, I may need very few, you may be able to tolerate milk and I could be intolerant and so on.
> 
> We have forgotten that we all have different needs - if we can reclaim this understanding then perhaps we can start to not view food intolerance as a problem but simply a fact of life - we are different.
> 
> *Food is a complex substance *
> In the same way that you are unique, so is food. Each item of food that you eat is incredibly complex - fresh fruit and vegetables contain over 500,000 different natural compounds that produce flavour, texture, appearance and nutrient content. The combination of naturally occurring chemicals are what enables you to distinguish a tomato from a potato, rice from wheat, an apple from a grape.
> 
> Over the years we have identified which foods are 'safe' to eat - i.e. those that will not lead to poisoning but what we have forgotten is that although we may not die from eating a food we can have a sensitivity to one, or more, of the chemicals present. If we don't identify this sensitivity then we will not know that our ill health is being caused by our 'healthy' diet.
> 
> *There is no single 'healthy' diet that will work for everyone*
> We live in times when information is continually being put forward as to what constitutes a healthy diet. The reality is that no single diet can work for everyone. Some people will need a lot of protein, others carbohydrate, some will need more fat than others.
> 
> No single food is any more healthier than another - some may have more nutritional value than others but if you have a problem with them then they become a poison to you and can no longer be seen as 'healthy' regardless of how many vitamins and minerals they may contain.
> 
> If you choose the wrong diet for yourself then you will have weight and health problems.
> 
> *Food can make you ill *
> You are unique and food is complex. The evidence shows quite clearly that food can make you ill.
> 
> If you find you are food intolerant, don't be upset with yourself or believe that there is something intrinsically "wrong" with you rather revel in your uniqueness and congratulate yourself on having started on the journey to providing your body with what it truly needs.


In the symptoms list on their website, it shows many mental and physical symptoms that are associated with eating the wrong foods- *which many of you have noted that you have*, including the 'ringing sounds'. I'll highlight the ones that I have in red, and the ones I used to have in green. While you look through these, see if you, a sufferer of 'Depersonalization' and/or 'Derealization' can relate to these:

(Some have links to other sites, which has an explanation of what it is. This is shown by an underline)



[URL=http://www.foodcanmakeyouill.co.uk/index.htm]Foods Can Make You Ill[/URL] said:


> *Mind, emotions and behaviour *
> 
> Accident prone
> Anxiety
> Anger for no apparent reason
> Attention deficit disorder
> Behavioural problems
> Blankness  (MAJOR)
> Brain fogging (MAJOR) (INTERESTING ARTICLE)
> Changes in handwriting
> Clumsiness
> Confusion
> Delusions
> Depression
> Detached or unreal feeling  (MAJOR)
> Difficulty waking up
> Disorientation
> Dyslexia
> Feelings of dissociation  (MAJOR)
> Fidgetting
> Hallucinations
> Hearing without comprehension
> Hyperactivity
> Inability to think clearly (MAJOR)
> Indifference  (MAJOR)
> Irritability
> Maths and spelling errors
> Memory loss
> Mental exhaustion
> Mood swings
> Panic attacks
> Phobias
> Poor concentration  (MAJOR)
> Poor self image  (MAJOR)
> Poor memory
> Reading problems  (MAJOR)
> Restlessness
> Slow processing information
> Slurred speech
> Stammering
> Suicidal feelings
> Tenseness
> Uncontrollable rage
> Weepiness
> Withdrawn
> 
> *Mainly physical *
> 
> Abdominal pain (used to have, but when I cut out milk it seems to have reduced)
> Aching muscles and joints
> Acne
> Addictions
> Arthritis
> Asthma
> Athlete's foot
> Bad breath
> Bed wetting
> Blackouts
> Bloating (used to have, but when I cut out milk it seems to have reduced)
> Blood sugar problems (possibly used to have)
> Blurred vision
> Breast pain
> Catarrh
> Chronic Fatigue Syndrome
> Coated tongue
> Colitis (possibly)
> Constant hunger
> Constipation
> Crawling sensation on skin
> Diarrhoea
> Difficulty in swallowing
> Dizziness
> Eczema
> Excessive thirst
> Excessive or no sweating
> Fatigue
> Feeling drained
> Flushes
> Food cravings
> Frequent need to urinate
> Gall bladder problems (possibly have)
> Gritty feeling in eyes
> Headaches (rarely)
> Heavy body odour
> High/low blood pressure
> Hives
> Indigestion - recurring
> Insomnia
> Irritable Bowel Syndrome (possibly have; linked to 'Abdominal Pain', 'Bloating', 'Gall Bladder Problems')
> Itching
> Itchy and red ears
> Joint pain, stiffness and swelling
> Lethargy
> Menstrual problems
> Metallic taste (rarely)
> Migraine
> Mouth ulcers
> Muscle aches and cramps
> Muscle tremors
> Muscle weakness
> Nausea (rarely)
> Palpitations (possibly used to have)
> Persistent cough
> Poor balance
> Post-nasal drip
> Pre-menstrual problems
> Racing pulse
> Rashes
> Recurring ear infections
> Restless legs syndrome
> Sensitivity to light and noise
> Sinusitis
> Sleep disturbances
> Sore tongue
> Sore, itching, puffy or burning eyes
> Stiff neck
> Styes
> Temperature fluctuations
> Thrush
> Tics (possibly have; linked to 'Muscle Tremors')
> Tinnitus (MAJOR)
> Urticaria
> Vertigo (possibly have; linked to 'Blackouts')
> Watering eyes
> Weight problems
> Wheezing


Now I can relate to about 26% of all those symptoms, some of which are surprisingly associated with 'Depersonalization'/ 'Derealization'... surely it's a sign that it could be the foods causing this?

Even though I exercise at least 5 times per week, eat 5 meals per day in the ratios of 40% complex carbs, 40% Lean Protein, and 20% good fats, drink at least 6 litres per day, and have a low body fat, I *think* that something about the 'Healthy' foods I eat is contributing to my current mental problem. Well, starting from tomorrow, I'm going to start a diary of EVERYTHING that I put into my body, all the activities I do, and get to the bottom of this. It's worth a try, no? If you feel convinced by what you've seen on that website, and what's on this post (like me), I recommend you do it too. If I can get myself out of this state after two years by eliminating a certain thing from my diet (or things), I'll get back here immediately to share that information, so I can help you guys too.

What do you think?


----------



## Greenwich

Hi there!

This post is very very interesting... I have tried to do some exploring s far s depersonalization and food goes but didn't have much luck. I found more info on food and relationship with anxiety..My experiences of dp were/are brought on by severe stress- psychosocial factors going on around me affect me and I don't deal with change well. Is there anything else in your life that may hve caused such symptoms? any psycho-social stressors? Also, when is it that you first started to feeel like this? Since body-building? And do you feel like it all the time or just for brief moments?

xxx


----------



## FIGMENTUM

After the tragic death of a second brother of mine a number of years ago I went through a stage of extreme stress ? worrying about my family and what the death of another brother and son was going to do to my parents as well as my own grief. This stress pushed my mind to snapping point or at least that?s what I believed happened ? one day I was at work and like the turning off of a light my mine became disconnected instantly, the inner layer of the tent was disconnected from the outer layer. I was the star of the film ?being john malkovich?. I made it home that evening and tried to get to bed as soon as possible in the hope that a night?s sleep would cure me and it would all be ok in the morning!!! How wrong was I ? for two years I suffered inside without being able to talk to anyone about it, my own family seemed like some group of people I had never met before ? I had tunnel vision at times with foggy sides ? only someone who has experienced it would really understand what its like. The only hope was giving to me when I finally visited a psychiatrist, they explained the condition to me this helped a bit knowing that I wasn?t alone ? though they didn?t tell me what to do to get better! The truth there?s no over night cure, but I do believe there is a cure -

My theory is as follows ? I believe that depersonalisation and de-realisation are in actual fact physiological in their nature. Have you heard of Candida? Candida is a yeast that is found in our gut ? as long as its under control it causes no problems when ever it gets out of control it causes more problems than you could ever imagine ? and guess what - stress, drugs, bad diets, alcohol amongst other things lead to over growth of candida.

My symptoms did not lift until I started to treat the candida overgrowth that I was experiencing ? this is the truth and it makes more sence than any other theory I have ever read!! If one person reads this and gives it a go then at least I have helped one person ? but really I know what it is was like to suffer day on day and never feel like the person you once were.

Firstly you should research candida and its symptoms, then check out two products, oxypowder and threelac, these worked for me, of course I?m not endorsing these or pushing them on anyone but it really cured me from the torture i mean it!!! Please if anyone tries this let me know and the others on the forum ? many thanks and good luck


----------



## Thomas Rymer

Cally-Man said:


> Now I can relate to about 26% of all those symptoms, some of which are surprisingly associated with 'Depersonalization'/ 'Derealization'... surely it's a sign that it could be the foods causing this?
> 
> -cut-
> 
> What do you think?


Actually I'm going to have to disagree, while it's possible it is not a definate sign. Many, probably most of those symptoms can be caused by many other disorders (some of them co-morbid with DPDR), DPDR itself and many other causes.

The actual list which may or not be correct is a common con with products advertising and such. You make a large list of symptoms, most of them extremely common, either that or things people often believe they have (very few people who believe they are depressed are actually depressed (as a disorder )). Most people will find that they have enough symptoms on that list to make them worry. This of course means that they will buy the book to "improve their life".

Try it out, find some random people and ask them how many symptoms they have on the list. 5-1 odds the book doesn't warn you about bottled vs tap water and such (mentioned in the brain fog site you posted)


----------



## Cally-Man

*FIGMENTUM*, thank you so much for that post. I'll show you why... but before I do, let me say that I am deeply sorry for what happened to your brother. But even though I was saddened at first, finding out you got better from your condition made me happy again! 

When I first started bodybuilding, I got into eating tuna regularly (because it's cheap, and a good protein source). Tuna contains a metal called 'mercury', which when taken in in certain amounts can lead to 'Mercury poisoning'. The symptoms of derealization and depersonalisation started soon after (I was also experiencing an intense love at the time, if that means anything). However, I never saw the link back then and continued to eat tuna regularly for two years (and kept the symptoms). A day after the this topic's creation, I identified with much certainty that mercury poisoning was at least a large contributor to my current condition (through research on Wikipedia). I made this spider-diagram to show the connection between it and derealization/depersonalization (and many other symptoms which I have)... and boy, is it big! Here's a preview image:









(If anyone wants the original document with hyperlinks and stuff, just ask)

I've cut out tuna for about a week now, and already my body seems to be getting better.

Then, you mention 'candida'. I've heard about it before, because I listened to a seminar by Anthony Robbins about it. He says you need to 'energize' and 'alkalize' your body; candida thrives if you have acidic blood (again, I'll give that seminar to anybody who wants it). When I went on to further research candida, I find that there is a strong connection between candida and mercury poisoning: In their website, they list symptoms (of candida) such as 'Brain Fog', 'Migraines', 'chronic tiredness'- which are all listed in that Mercury poisoning document above. Furthermore, mercury is listed as a 'contributory factor' in candida! So I'm thinking right now that the mercury has caused some of my symptoms by itself, and also helped candida to grow which has caused the other major symptoms, such as Brain Fog (which I call derealization and Depersonalization).



[URL=http://www.candida-society.org/ncs/symptoms.htm]National Candida Society[/URL] said:


> Contributory factors
> 
> The popular perception is that candida is the consequence of antibiotics usage.The medical profession dismisses this as fantasy, saying that antibiotics could not have that effect in a healthy individual. But it may be that antibiotics act as the ?final straw? where health has already been compromised, most probably by one or more of the following:
> 
> * use of the contraceptive pill or HRT
> * use of natural progesterone cream
> * use of other steroids (hydrocortisone, prednisolone etc.)
> * use of immuno-suppressive drugs
> * repeated use of broad-spectrum antibiotics e.g. for acne
> * dental *mercury *amalgam poisoning
> * other *heavy metal poisoning* e.g. lead, cadmium
> * chemical poisoning from the home, garden, workplace etc.
> * *hormonal changes* e.g. puberty, pregnancy, menopause
> * stress
> 
> Relationship with candida?
> 
> Let's return to the factors that members thought might have caused their candida, and look at one way that they might disrupt the endocrine system (undoubtedly there are others too). Corticosteroids, dental mercury amalgam and chemicals such as dry cleaning materials, carpet sprays, plastics, paints and pesticides can all jam oestrogen receptors. Oestrogen is a hormone that is made in the ovaries (in pre-menopausal females), in the adrenals (in men and in post-menopausal women), in fat cells and in the bowels. As oestrogen and its opposite number progesterone are particularly important in a female, we would expect any imbalance to have more effects on the female than male. In addition, both of these hormones have more mundane functions (in both sexes) such as controlling the bladder, bowel functioning, blood sugar regulation. In fact, all of the symptoms of candida mentioned earlier, including weight gain, asthma etc. can result from hormonal imbalance.


The contributory factors which likely relate to my current condition may be 'Mercury Poisoning' (it assumes on that list that it comes from tooth fillings only, but I know it also comes from food), and 'Hormonal changes' (possibly the deep love I was experiencing that the time...?). Oh, and just 'cause I'm a bodybuilder, don't think steroids have anything to do with this, haha! Steroids are cheating, and bad for you...

This is great information, and I'm getting closer and closer to finding out the truth and curing myself completely. Hopefully, this information will help other people too.

Oh and *Greenwich*, most of your questions are answered here- except for the last one ('do you feel like it all the time or just for brief moments?'). Yes, I experience it 24/7... hopefully though, with the help from kind people like you, I'll get rid of it... and help many others to do the same. :wink:


----------



## Lionheart

Hi, I know this is an old topic, but have you recovered?


----------

